# Boating Safety Equipment



## k2muskie

The DNR officer checked us yesterday at Willard after we pulled the boat out...so wanted to pass on some info.

Here's what they're checking for:

-Proof of registration and insurance...(have your registration and insurance card for the boat in the boat)
-Placement of registration numbers on boat
-PFD devices for everyone on board
-Tossable 'certified' type IV cushion
-Fire extingushers (FE)...look on the bottom of the FE for 2-digits...this is the year (04 means 2004) of manufacture and the FE is good for 10 years from that year stamp or must be replaced upon any use
-Bilge pump or some kind manual bailer (if you have a bilge pump they'll ask to turn it on so they can hear if it's working)
-Oars
-Horn and/or whistle
-Navigation lights (out after dark)
-Boat capacity sticker

:wink: :wink:


----------



## huntnbum

Thanks, that's a good check list to have before going out.


----------



## scotty0902

I would also recommend voluntarily having the coast guard auxiliary do one of their free checks. 
Even attend their course and get money off your boat insurance.


----------



## MarkM

Here are a couple of links to the exact rules and what is required for the different length/type of boats.

http://stateparks.utah.gov/stateparks/b ... klist.html
http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/statelaws/Utah.html

Mark


----------



## Grandpa D

My son just bought a used boat and the sticker that shows total weight, occupant weight and motor size is missing.
The company that made the boat won't do anything for a replacement on an older boat like his.

Where can he get something to make his boat legal?

Has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## k2muskie

Grandpa D said:


> My son just bought a used boat and the sticker that shows total weight, occupant weight and motor size is missing.
> The company that made the boat won't do anything for a replacement on an older boat like his.
> 
> Where can he get something to make his boat legal?
> 
> Has anyone else run into this problem?


Here's really all I can find doing a goggle search...maybe someone can find additional intel on this.

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?p=1609942


----------



## Troll

Glad to see I don't have to carry flares. Mine expire in July and I'm not really into spending another $40 for them. I can only think of a few lakes they are really useful. UT, Bear, FG, Strawberry and Willard. The other lakes are small enough that waving an orange flag can summon help.


----------



## Crawdads Revenge

k2muskie said:


> The DNR officer checked us yesterday at Willard after we pulled the boat out...so wanted to pass on some info.
> 
> Here's what they're checking for:
> 
> -Proof of registration and insurance...(have your registration and insurance card for the boat in the boat)
> -Placement of registration numbers on boat
> -PFD devices for everyone on board
> -Tossable 'certified' type IV cushion
> -Fire extingushers (FE)...look on the bottom of the FE for 2-digits...this is the year (04 means 2004) of manufacture and the FE is good for 10 years from that year stamp or must be replaced upon any use
> -Bilge pump or some kind manual bailer (if you have a bilge pump they'll ask to turn it on so they can hear if it's working)
> -Oars
> -Horn and/or whistle
> -Navigation lights (out after dark)
> -Boat capacity sticker
> 
> :wink: :wink:


Some of those things are optional, aren't they? The only information on required insurance for boats in Utah was for personal watercraft.


----------



## DallanC

Crawdads Revenge said:


> Some of those things are optional, aren't they? The only information on required insurance for boats in Utah was for personal watercraft.


There is a link in this thread to the State Parks dept showing required equiptment.

-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie

...and another friendly reminder :O--O--O: 

Be prepared to be inspected... :wink: :wink:


----------



## DallanC

k2muskie said:


> ...and another friendly reminder :O--O--O:
> 
> Be prepared to be inspected... :wink: :wink:


I've owned boats now for 20 years, fishing a ton every year on lots of different lakes... never yet had the boat checked out. Doesnt mean one shouldnt be prepared though.

-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie

:O--O--O: --\O 

Don't know how much any of these requirements may have changed but err on the side that 'yes' you'll be inspected and make sure to have that Mussel certificate proudly displayed...and what about them fish'n licenses when does 'er's' expire???...hmmm looks like mine is in two weeks...

About to be get'n our boating legs on now... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D

Last year, I always filled out an invasive species report sheet and left it in the window of my truck.
Is there something new for this year?


----------



## k2muskie

Grandpa D said:


> Last year, I always filled out an invasive species report sheet and left it in the window of my truck.
> Is there something new for this year?


Not that I know of we did the same as you last year...just would mark out the old date and write the new date...had the one certificate full of lined out dates. Conserving on paper and killing trees IMHO no need to fill out a new certificate for each trip...


----------



## Grandpa D

That is what I also did.
Mid way through the season, the form changed and I got a bit of a scolding once for using the old form.
I doubt that this does any good but at least it does remind the honest folks.


----------



## fish1on

You can take the online course and display your certificate for 1 year. Save a tree!

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/invasive-m ... tions.html


----------



## .45

fish1on said:


> You can take the online course and display your certificate for 1 year. Save a tree!
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/invasive-m ... tions.html


Thanks for posting that !
A 45 minute test..my eye. I kept missing two questions over and over again.  
Anyway, well worth taking the test just for the information provided.


----------



## Grandpa D

.45 said:


> fish1on said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can take the online course and display your certificate for 1 year. Save a tree!
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/invasive-m ... tions.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that !
> A 45 minute test..my eye. I kept missing two questions over and over again.
> Anyway, well worth taking the test just for the information provided.
Click to expand...

So what is the correct answers to the 2 you missed?


----------



## .45

Grandpa D said:


> So what is the correct answers to the 2 you missed?


Uh...can't remember ? 

One question that I did get right, by accident, is anything that floats is considered a boat. With or without motor, if it floats--it's a boat.

Interesting...


----------



## Grandpa D

I just went online and completed the certification.
I also missed 2 of the 30 questions and had to do them again.
You need to score 100% to pass.
It isn't that hard to do, just follow the directions.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## k2muskie

fish1on said:


> You can take the online course and display your certificate for 1 year. Save a tree!
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/invasive-m ... tions.html


THANK YOU PAT!!! Just completed the test and printed the certificates Very informative and educational to boot. Again thanks for letting us know about this online course.


----------



## KennyC

Fun you guys miss 2 questions. I had taken mine a couple of weeks ago here at work to break the menotony and I too missed 2. Hmmm, makes one wonder. Oh well got the paper and good till New years!


----------



## BRL1

Grandpa D said:


> My son just bought a used boat and the sticker that shows total weight, occupant weight and motor size is missing.
> The company that made the boat won't do anything for a replacement on an older boat like his.
> 
> Where can he get something to make his boat legal?
> 
> Has anyone else run into this problem?


Grandpa D

I had the same problem.

But here is the response I got from Utah when I asked about a capacity decal:

"Thank you for your interest in the Utah State Parks Boating Program. You may go to this website; http://www.fishandboat.com/forms_boating.htm 
and make application with the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission for a boat capacity plate. Utah State Parks do not produce capacity plates due to low requests that we receive from the boating public. We do have a verbal agreement with the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission to accept applications for a boat capacity plate from Utah residents.

Once again, thank you for your interest in the Utah State Parks Boating Program and if you have any further questions, please feel free to contact me.

Thanks, 
Chris Haller 
Assistant Boating Program Manager"

I hope it will help anyone else with this problem.

I did this and it took less than two weeks to get the capacity label and then I rivited into the boat.


----------



## k2muskie

:O--O--O:

For all getting water craft ready for ice off including those pondering the future water craft purchase. I'm sure there's additional info but bringing this to the front for the basics. May it be a rewarding soft water season for all of you, your family and friends for 2013 be safe and always keep safety to the fore front and if in a water craft at power having fun remember its *150' from a wakeless water craft*...HAVE FUN!!!


----------

